# Tifton 85 ?'s



## JB1023 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hello

I have some questions regarding T-85. Here is a little background info. I sprigged 15 acres last March 2016 with T-85. The field is located in Fayette count Texas, blackland mostly, used to be a corn field, soil samples were taken, ground prep was done according to TAMU recommendations ( website), post sprigging we had more than enough rainfall, sprayed 3 weeks later with Brash, fertilized with recommended formula and rate. Had real spotty to no coverage in some areas, but it was up and growing with runners 2-3ft long. Fast forward to now and.

So I have T-85 that is growing, runners from last year appear dead as they are not greening up, there is a fair amount of common Bermuda growing and spreading also, I have already fertilized with again recommended formula and rate, this made both common Bermuda and T-85 really perk up and start running, do have some weeds starting to grow.

My question are: Will the T-85 out compete the common Bermuda and take cover or will the common Bermuda keep the t-85 from covering? I am sure hoping that the T-85 will to some degree choke out the other stuff.

Being that this is a new stand I am wondering whats best to spray the weeds with, looking for something with residual ( I think this will be best- maybe not) , but do not want to stunt the growth or burn it. ex Grazon p+d, Grazon Next HL, Weedmaster.

Should I keep fertilizing it or let whats growing (root in)? - would like for it to run as much as possible before it gets really hot and while we have good moisture.

All help, suggestions and even criticism (lol) is welcome.

Thanks in advance,

Jason


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Jason,

The T-85 will outcompete the common to a degree, but you will always have it there more than likely....the T85 will stay in dormancy a bit longer than common as well. What kinda weeds, being this is a second year stand, you could spray a selective like cimmiron or pastora mixed with brash and achieve a good kill on most anything in a Bermuda field. Do you have any pics of this field last year? Was the stand healthy last year ie. plenty of rainfall? I wouldn't worry about stunting the Bermuda just a bit, those weeds need to be taken care of ASAP.....Brash by itself does a good job, if you ain't got no sandbur, or bahai, vasey grass....


----------



## JB1023 (Feb 22, 2011)

somedevildawg - Thanks for the reply. I do not have any pics of last year, I still have old flip phone and it pretty much stinks for pics. The stand was healthy last year, we had an abundance of rain last year - actually think some sprigs rotted in ground before they grew. As far as weeds go there are a few thistles, some good o'l Johnson grass, most are just starting to germinate. Last year we sprayed for and this is what my neighbor said was buffalo grass, and henbit. Killed it with Weedmaster, same as Brash I think. Having that commom Bermuda growing wild bugs me, spent a lot of time and money to have it. I envy having hay fields of single variety and as clean as you folks have on here.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

How much common bermuda percentage wise are you seeing and how much spare time do you have to spot spray it with Roundup. Brash, aka Weedmaster, as you know kills only broadleaf weeds. If you have an abundance of broadleaf weeds you need to do an overall spray job to kill them, but only a strong concentration of Roundup will kill the common bermudagrass. Of course this strong concentration of Roundup will also kill the Tifton 85. That is the reason that, if you want a pure stand of Tifton 85, you need to spot spray the common bermudagrass


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

JB1023 said:


> somedevildawg - Thanks for the reply. I do not have any pics of last year, I still have old flip phone and it pretty much stinks for pics. The stand was healthy last year, we had an abundance of rain last year - actually think some sprigs rotted in ground before they grew. As far as weeds go there are a few thistles, some good o'l Johnson grass, most are just starting to germinate. Last year we sprayed for and this is what my neighbor said was buffalo grass, and henbit. Killed it with Weedmaster, same as Brash I think. Having that commom Bermuda growing wild bugs me, spent a lot of time and money to have it. I envy having hay fields of single variety and as clean as you folks have on here.


It's very hard to get a pure stand of any grass in the south, Tift 85 is no different. The best policy is to take the field out of rotation for at least a year and prep the field real good to make sure the T85 has every chance possible to overtake the field before common can gain a foothold.....it's hard to do, like vhaby eluded to, the only real choice is to spot spray, er....wipe  the common....glysophate at a strong rate.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> It's very hard to get a pure stand of any grass in the south,


Amen.....that is one reason I absolutely love RR alfalfa.

Regards, Mike


----------



## hay-man (Oct 6, 2012)

I have found that a day or so after baling the Tifton for hay you can go in and spot spray the common before the Tifton starts regrowth. The common should still have enough leaf to absorb the glyphosate since it grows so short, and the Tifton survives. 
In your situation I would spot spray now aggressively, since you don't have full coverage yet. That common will grow like wildfire and form a very thick carpet that the Tifton won't penetrate


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

Since we are on the subject of T-85, I've got a field I am getting ready to sprig this spring, targeting May. Sprayed twice with 5q/acre of 4lb gly back Sept/Oct, then it is currently planted in a diverse cover crop mixture.

What are y'all's thoughts on spraying, etc. prior to discing, smoothing etc. before planting. Strip grazed it over the course of a month, been off of it for 2 weeks. Coming back pretty nicely at this point. Thoughts welcome.

Reed


----------



## hay-man (Oct 6, 2012)

I think I would just disc over the cover crop. What is it?


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

Oat, wheat,cereal rye, crimson clover, couple of brassicas. Winter peas went away with grazing.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Reede, I Think I would check closely for any common that may have snuck under the radar and disc to prepare the seedbed....

Tift 85 is non-tolerant of Gly more so than any of the other hybrids so be careful....


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

Trying to get as much of the common gone as I can. Warm season stuff got stopped early last week with a 20 degree night, so it will be a bit before anything like that will green up again. Just want to make sure I get as much taken care of before discing.


----------



## JB1023 (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks again for all the responses.

vhaby & somedevildawg - I went ahead sprayed the field on Sat. w/ Grazon p+d. While spraying the field I noticed a good amount, probably around 35%, of common bermuda growing. It does seem to spread much faster than the tifton. Whats out there looks really good though. Yes, I will start spot spraying later this week w/ Cornerstone, thats the roundup equivalent that the local Co-Op sells.

hay-man - Thanks for the heads up on spraying after a cutting. Like I mentioned to vhaby I am going to start spot spraying later this week and for sure its a good time spray after a cutting.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

JB1023 said:


> Thanks again for all the responses.
> 
> vhaby & somedevildawg - I went ahead sprayed the field on Sat. w/ Grazon p+d. While spraying the field I noticed a good amount, probably around 35%, of common bermuda growing. It does seem to spread much faster than the tifton. Whats out there looks really good though. Yes, I will start spot spraying later this week w/ Cornerstone, thats the roundup equivalent that the local Co-Op sells.


Common does spread very fast, it probably has more established roots as well. 35% is a purty good percentage of common, best to eradicate as much as you can now...Is this for your use or for resale? 
The problem with common in T85 is dry down....other than that, not a real big problem, but best to get all you can..


----------



## JB1023 (Feb 22, 2011)

I am going to go get started later tomorrow spot spraying, get what I can before it totally covers the field. The hay will be for my own use ( round bales) and then I have a neighbor that has been buying around 200 square bales give or take depending on how wet or cold the winter is. I like to sell some hay and try to make enough to cover my fertilizer cost.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

JB1023 said:


> I am going to go get started later tomorrow spot spraying, get what I can before it totally covers the field. The hay will be for my own use ( round bales) and then I have a neighbor that has been buying around 200 square bales give or take depending on how wet or cold the winter is. I like to sell some hay and try to make enough to cover my fertilizer cost.


Ya, if that's the case, don't sweat it too bad if ya don't get all of it....I have a field that has a smorgasbord of hybrid grasses and common, makes great hay for cows and horses. Just have to wait for the T85 to dry down, some of the other grasses will be brown but no problems.


----------

